# ESSEX/HERTS MONTHLY MEET THURS 25TH OCT



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

THE USUAL MONTHLY MEET FOR ALL YOU ESSEX/HERTS TT'ERS IS THURS 25th OCTOBER AT OUR NOW ESTABLISHED VENUE MIZU BRENTWOOD JUNC.28 OFF THE M25,USUAL START TIME 7.30PM.

COME ON FOLKS WHO'S UP FOR THIS,

LAMPS
OLD_SCOOL
TTCHAN
SUSIECAB
SLINE TT

COME ON FOLKS ROLL UP,NICE PEOPLE AND GREAT FOOD ON OFFER!


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

pretty sure i'll be there but probably not in the TT as hoping to send it to APS the next day


----------



## Mutant (Dec 29, 2011)

Might try and come along to the meet (my first one), by the way what wheels are they you have in your avatar???


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi Mutant try and make it, it's a good meet and a chance to meet new people

The wheels are like these ones: viewtopic.php?f=4&t=301272
not sure if mine are the same make but they look the same


----------



## susicab (Aug 30, 2012)

Will definately be there!!


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Me too......


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Always up for this  yummy yummy ice cream !!!!


----------



## Sherif H (Oct 17, 2012)

Subject to work commitments, I may see if I can pop down for my first meet!


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Be good to meet you Sherif,try and come along we'll make you very welcome 

Lamps


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

I'll be there around 8 guys, see you all tonight


----------



## Sherif H (Oct 17, 2012)

lamps said:


> Be good to meet you Sherif,try and come along we'll make you very welcome
> 
> Lamps


Unfortunately I won't be able to make tonight due to having been 'requested' to attend an 'end of project' meal with my work colleagues! :x

However, I will definitely aim to be at the next Essex/Herts gathering to meet some of you delightful TT fans! :mrgreen:


----------



## susicab (Aug 30, 2012)

Sorry, I can't make tonight, got stuck at work, my early cutaway didn't materialise


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Haha well that was an interesting night...but very fun indeed 










Thanks for a great night guys, roll on the casino 

Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Great laugh tonight with a fantastic bunch of people,nothing more to add to that,resect to all of you [smiley=dude.gif]

Cheers Lamps


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

Great meet guys,what good bunch we are! 
Looking forward to many more


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Aww, that is a nice photo...... 

Too bad the prettiest one of the bunch is not included in the photo....... :lol:

Thanks once again Paul for organising. See you all next time.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

slineTT said:


> Aww, that is a nice photo......
> 
> Too bad the prettiest one of the bunch is not included in the photo....... :lol: .


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

slineTT said:


> Aww, that is a nice photo......
> 
> Too bad the prettiest one of the bunch is not included in the photo....... :lol:
> 
> Thanks once again Paul for organising. See you all next time.


No one likes a kiss arse........................well almost no one :lol: :lol:

And dont forget what next months subject is TTChan!!! :lol:


----------



## kennyspaceman (Mar 8, 2010)

stortford said:


> slineTT said:
> 
> 
> > Aww, that is a nice photo......
> ...


And will we get a presentation ? :lol:


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Such naughty boys :lol: :wink:


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

Hopefully picking up my new TT tomorrow morning. Very happy indeed


----------



## trafficlight69 (Aug 27, 2013)

Me & Dawne will be there, you did not scare us away at our 1st meeting, great food and great people, any chance of a pair of XL t-shirts, need XL due to the large amounts of food we will eat on the night.

See you all there.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

trafficlight69 said:


> Me & Dawne will be there, you did not scare us away at our 1st meeting, great food and great people, any chance of a pair of XL t-shirts, need XL due to the large amounts of food we will eat on the night.
> 
> See you all there.


Hey Trafficlight69, just so's you know - there is no meeting on the 25th October - it's a Friday!

This post is only here as a spammer resurrected an old thread to add some spamy links (now removed). No doubt there will be a meeting some time, but this one ain't it!


----------

